

Some thoughts on Go programming language - lotuswensa
http://wentaoz.com/2011/05/17/some-thoughts-on-go-programming-language/

======
gdp
I clicked this link. The first paragraph claims there is something special
about Go. I read until the end of the article, and I was still left wondering
what was special about Go and what the author thought about it.

